# Memorial Day Trip @ Baileys Pt, Ky



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, we went to Baileys Point on Barren River in KY for Memorial Day. This is a nice campground, but a little hilly and rocky. Got there Friday with another couple that we camp with. Got set up and had dinner and a few drinks.

Saturday was a litle hot, but not too bad. Cooked and ate, played ladder golf, took the dogs to play in the lake. cooked and ate some more, etc.

Sunday was cooler and was about a repeat of Saturday. Kids met lots of new friends and had a great time.

Then on Sunday night - I was ready to turn in and said goodnight to everyone and headed back to our campsite. I had probably made no telling how many trips between the two over the weekend - but this time I stepped on a rock, heard a loud snap and went down. I knew right away that I had broken something. Everyone came running, took one look at my right ankle and said - don't even try to move (which I wasn't planning on anyway). So - long story short - friends got the park attendant and called the ambulance. I think there were three options of hospitals to go to - but the park attendant insisted that they take me to Bowling Green instead of where they were supposed to take me because it was a much better facility.

So - after getting to the hospital - it was determined that I needed surgery and I am now the proud owner of a plate and 8 screws in my right ankle.

Lesson learned here - at night always take a flashlight when walking between campsites - even with the rope lights, torches, etc that we always have up.

Hope everyone else had a Great Memorial Day weekend.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*OUCH!*

Sorry to hear about your bad luck, mjatalley!
What a way to spoil an otherwise great weekend.
At least you can remember the good parts!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

How awful mjatalley.







I hate to hear about anyone getting hurt while camping. Hope you are doing better or should I say the best you can with the cast and everything.







I hope this does not interupt any of your camping plans.







We will be thinking about you and hope you get better soon.

Leon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the mishap and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Ouch! Glad to know the rest of your trip was so nice. Hope you're fully recovered soon for lots of summer camping!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

That is absolutely terrible







.

I hope your ankle heals quickly, and your summer camping season goes better than it started!

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, who got to drive home?

Reverie


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Really sorry about the mishap.







Did you come back to Nashville for surgery? Get that thing rehabilitated and ready for Sequoyah Caverns!!

Incidentally, we are headed to Bailey's Point this weekend with two other Franklin families. Can you tell me if firewood is available there or nearby? The lows this weekend will be in the upper 50's!!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Reverie said:


> OK, who got to drive home?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]116300[/snapback]​


Well between the two families - there were 4 adults, 2 kids (10 & 14) and 2 large dogs. We have an extended cab pickup and our friends have a Suburban. So my DH and DW of camping friends and 1 dog rode in our extended cab while I had the backseat of the surburban to myself along with DH of other couple and 2 kids and 1 dog.



GoVols said:


> Really sorry about the mishap. Did you come back to Nashville for surgery? Get that thing rehabilitated and ready for Sequoyah Caverns!!
> 
> Incidentally, we are headed to Bailey's Point this weekend with two other Franklin families. Can you tell me if firewood is available there or nearby? The lows this weekend will be in the upper 50's!!
> [snapback]116300[/snapback]​


No - I had the surgery there in Bowling Green - they thought it better to do it right away. I will be heading back next Thursday for my first follow-up to get a real cast instead of a splint. It will still be non-weight bearing for at least another month.

As far as firewood - we took our own with us and only built one fire because it was pretty warm. There is a good store over by the Tailwater Campground - not sure if they have firewood or not, but DH and friend were impressed with the store. They are building several new cottages on the way into Bailey's and you could probably pick some up there.

Luckily, we do not have any other trips planned until July 8th. That will give me one trip to practice before meeting everyone at Sequoyah Caverns.

Thanks for the Well Wishes all!!

action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your injury. I hope that everything heals fast and straight.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

hoping for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mjatalley,

Good grief, what a story! Hope you heal quickly and are able to get up and around in no time.

Stay safe.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your injury mjatalley
I wish you a speedy recovery

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Think you're the second Outbacker.com member to break their ankle in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------

